# Dual?? never heard of it



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i found this head unit, and it was love at first sight, i love the way it looksw and its features, but when i look at the name tag, it says "Dual". i have never heard of it, i found some great reviews of it, but i wanted to find out what everyone here thought.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ategoryId=pcmcat52600050007&id=1099397002981- this is it


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

dual is a pretty good brand, made by panasonic, we sell them at the shop I work, haven't had that many problems.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

not to crap on the brand, but its about on the same level as visonik/koss/esa/verge. Ive had to many bad experiences with discount brand car audio to recomend any of the value brands from the major retail chains. my $.02


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have heard them in person. One of their claim to fames are putting two subs in a bandpass box which results in a decent amount of bass, but butt bad sound quality. It's really your call in what you want. I have seen those subs for less than 30 dollars, so if you want just loud bass at a cheap price, the bandpass unit may get the job done.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

dual = cheap unreliable POS equipment

it's made cheaply, it sounds bad, it breaks, it's crap. It's by far the most returned brand at the places it's sold (heard this many times from best buy employees).


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Dual is Namsung. Namsung used to be the main supplier for Jensen. Jensen's parent company was going under 2 years ago, and Namsung decided they would launch their own brand, taking quite a bit of the Jensen car audio staff with them.

Audiovox buys Jensen, brings it back from the dead.

Just an FYI, Best Buy has some pretty good buyers who make sure if stuff is unreliable, high defect rate, etc., they have clause in the contract where they pretty much can send it back for a refund. Dual has been there for quite some time, so the only thing you can really accuse them of is being a inexpensive.

Juan


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sound quality is not in their design either...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I heard Dual used to be a good name back in the day...made in germany. But nowadays they are just shit.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, dual sucks. all the ******* ricers where i live go to best buy and get their dual systems and say its the best you can get. i wouldn't bother getting it.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yea...I heard Alpine made the best head unit you can buy. You might can spring a few bucks and get one of those homie.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I know people might find it hard to believe, but at this point, its pretty cheap to make a pretty good radio (they are all made in Malaysia, Taiwan, Korea, China, etc.). Making a great radio is something else, but for the most part if you are spending $100 - $300 for a radio, the design is pretty bullet proof now. The money you can save building a cheap bad one isn't worth it (especially if you run the risk of having Best Buy send it all back when they break too often). At this point in the game, getting kicked out of a Big Box retailer like Best Buy is the kiss of death (one of the last things that happened to Clifford before they went under).

Speakers and sub boxes are another thing altogether, but as far as head units go, Dual is about middle of the pack, I would consider it closer to a Kia than anything else. 

Juan


----------

